# 2005 Trek Madone 5.2T



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Got me a 2005 Trek Madone 5.2 Triple crank.. 52/42/30..in the Team Color.

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/road/madone52.jsp#

2004 Trek 5200 ($2399) probably would of sufficed, but I definitely liked the new color scheme.

Been on 2 centuries and some miscellaneous miles. 110 psi works better for
me, less road deflection.

I really like it.. It is my 2nd bike, my first being a 2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara with 4,300 miles in 1.5 years.

I guess I am a little nervous about damaging the rims, but I've hit a nasty pothole
that I was sure was going to screw it up, but it survived. I do take it easy as possible
over other bumps. Payed $2599 for it I think.

Why the triple? Umm, some serious hills towards the mountains. I was on some 18%
grades. I think I need some more leg strength to be able to use just a double crank
and a bigger rear sprocket, or quite using my 128oz camelback and 2 water bottles.
(I prefer to be hydrated and consumed somewhere about 400 oz of fluids on my
century rides).

Ended up getting Dura Ace pedals and Specialized carbon fiber shoes. 

stock 175mm crank arms.. Spinning for me has been more difficult with the bigger
crank, I can not seem to find my groove. I think a small crank arm will do be better.
I can find my groove on my Tassajara with no problem (175mm crank), but it 
has eluded me on the Trek.

Have had to tune the gears a couple times. Minor problem with the chain link pin
that I had worked out best I could..


----------

